# Dell Inspiron E1705 Wireless



## Johninlex (Sep 26, 2010)

I am having a little trouble setting up wireless on my Dell laptop it is a Inspiron 1705 Intel dual core 2.  

I have been following the handbook on the wireless section. 


```
uname -a

FreeBSD GhostBSD.GhostBSD 8.1-RELEASE FreeBSD 8.1-RELEASE #0: Mon Jul 19 02:55:53 UTC 2010     
[email]root@almeida.cse.buffalo.edu[/email]:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  i386
```


```
pciconf -lv

hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Atheros Communications Inc.'
    device     = 'Atheros AR5B91 Wireless Network Adapter (0001)'
    class      = network
```

/etc/rc.conf


```
# -- sysinstall generated deltas -- # Sun Sep 26 00:20:28 2010
# Created: Sun Sep 26 00:20:28 2010
# Enable network daemons for user convenience.
# Please make all changes to this file, not to /etc/defaults/rc.conf.
# This file now contains just the overrides from /etc/defaults/rc.conf.
hostname="GhostBSD.GhostBSD"
ifconfig_bfe0="DHCP"
ifconfig_ath0="DHCP"
ipv6_enable="YES"
moused_enable="YES"
saver="daemon"
sshd_enable="YES"
hald_enable="YES"
dbus_enable"YES"
gdm_enable"YES"
gnome_enable"YES"
wlans_ath0="wlan0"
ifconfig_wlan0="DHCP"
defaultrouter="192.168.1.1"
```

/boot/loader.conf


```
hint.acpi.0.disabled=1
if_ath_load="YES"
if_wi_load="YES"
wlan_scan_ap_load="YES"
wlan_scan_sta_load="YES"
Wlan_wep_load="YES"
Wlan_ccmp_load="YES"
wlan_tkip_load="YES"
```

I am thinking I am overlooking something but I am unsure please help

Thanks,
JohninLex


----------



## ericbsd (Sep 27, 2010)

You should erases what is in red.
/etc/rc.conf

```
# -- sysinstall generated deltas -- # Sun Sep 26 00:20:28 2010
# Created: Sun Sep 26 00:20:28 2010
# Enable network daemons for user convenience.
# Please make all changes to this file, not to /etc/defaults/rc.conf.
# This file now contains just the overrides from /etc/defaults/rc.conf.
hostname="GhostBSD.GhostBSD"
ifconfig_bfe0="DHCP"
[color="red"]ifconfig_ath0="DHCP"[/color]
ipv6_enable="YES"
moused_enable="YES"
saver="daemon"
sshd_enable="YES"
[color="Red"]hald_enable="YES"[/color]
[color="Red"]dbus_enable"YES"
gdm_enable"YES"[/color]
gnome_enable"YES"
wlans_ath0="wlan0"
ifconfig_wlan0="DHCP"
[color="Red"]defaultrouter="192.168.1.1"[/color]
```

If you put 
	
	



```
gnome_enable="YES"
```
 you don't need gdm hald dbus in rc.conf.
/boot/loader.conf

```
hint.acpi.0.disabled=1
if_ath_load="YES"
[color="Red"]if_wi_load="YES"
wlan_scan_ap_load="YES"
wlan_scan_sta_load="YES"
Wlan_wep_load="YES"
Wlan_ccmp_load="YES"
wlan_tkip_load="YES"[/color]
```

You can try those driver.

```
if_alc_load="YES"		# Atheros AR8131/AR8132 Ethernet
if_ale_load="YES"		# Atheros AR8121/AR8113/AR8114 Ethernet
```
If ath dont work.


----------



## wblock@ (Sep 27, 2010)

See this: http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/network-wireless.html#NETWORK-WIRELESS-WPA

Note the use of the wlan0 device, which is required in FreeBSD 8.


----------



## Johninlex (Sep 27, 2010)

wblock I am using an open network why would I need to set up WPA. I share my network with my neighbors, or am I missing something here

Thanks,
JohninLex


----------



## wblock@ (Sep 27, 2010)

wpa_supplicant(8) can connect to open networks, also, I think.  But that's secondary to wlan0, which you absolutely have to use.


----------

